# Tried something new



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Aint perfect but its the first time I tried doin a crosswrap.

The underwrap looks kinda weird in the pics.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Sick


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's cool lookin.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Not bad man,Not bad at all...what color is the underwrap? Looks like a black and silver verigated..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

For the underwrap, is that the size C variegated stuff? I have a spool of it, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

The underwrap was done with sulky metalic silver/black thread.

cant wait to try some more crosswraps and see what i can come up with.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep; that's the stuff I'm talking about. It almost gives the same look as a tiger wrap. Nice job.


----------

